# Will they ever ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A man and a woman are driving towards each other.
When they are almost next to each other the man leans out of the window and shouts " COW".
The woman hears this and shouts "WANKER".
The woman then drives round the next bend and hits a cow and dies.
Thought for the day is WOMAN DONT FECKIN LISTEN!!!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

A man and a woman are driving towards each other.

When they are almost next to each other the woman leans out of the window and shouts "WANKER". The man hears this and shouts "COW".

The man then drives round the next bend and hits an idiot standing in the middle of the road and both die.

Thought for the day is MEN DONT FECKIN LISTEN!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A man and a woman are on a road driving towards each other, as they pass the man shouts to the woman "Wanker", the woman shouts to the man "Cow"

They both drive on around a bend in the road,nothing happens. .....They both had mirrors fitted to the inside of the door glass.

Surreal.  No need to FECKIN listen.


----------

